# [2007.0]¿Hay fecha concreta ya? x86_64 dudas

## g0su

Hola,

¿Pues eso se sabe si hay fecha concreta? Es que estoy esperando para que salga ya que, el 2006.1 no tiene soporte para mi tarjeta de red, y ya que me toca bajar bajarme algo nuevo me ahorra compilar cosillas.

Por otro lado, quería preguntaros si alguien ha probado gentoo x86_64 con c2d, y si funciona correctamente. 

Por la poca experiencia tengo que decir que va mas rápido(en amd64) en x86_64 pero esta bastante peor la calidad de gentoo que en x86, ha cambiado o sigue igual?

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Pues eso se sabe si hay fecha concreta?

 

Se sabe que no hay fecha concreta. También se sabe que el lanzamiento no es inminente.

- ferdy

----------

## luisfeser

 *g0su wrote:*   

> quería preguntaros si alguien ha probado gentoo x86_64 con c2d, y si funciona correctamente. 
> 
> Por la poca experiencia tengo que decir que va mas rápido(en amd64) en x86_64 pero esta bastante peor la calidad de gentoo que en x86, ha cambiado o sigue igual?

 

Yo uso x86_64 y va todo bien. No tengo problemas con ningun paquete ni nada (al menos de los que uso).Tampoco noto diferencias de cuando usaba x86 en la misma máquina, ni más rápido ni más lento, o al menos la diferencia no es perceptible para mi, jeje. Tambien he decir que uso ~x86_64

Saludos.

----------

## zx80

Yo tb lo uso bajo x_86-64 y no me da ningun problema, eso si, hay muchos paquetes masked (demasiados aun)

----------

## lukin-amd64

Hola, 

Actualmente vas a tener un peque;o problema con el c2d el jmicron *lo llevan la malloria de las placas c2d ) que el live cd 2006.1 no lo soporta, asi que para instalar gentoo necessitas el livecd con compatibilidad jmicron. 

Saludos

----------

## g0su

Y el livecd con jmicron de donde lo consigo? es que mi principal problema es que el modulo r1000 no esta activado en el kernel y no puedo cargarlo, asi que no tengo red XD

----------

## luisfeser

Puedes usar cualquier live cd actual con nucleos más modernos, y ya instalas gentoo desde ahi. Por ejemplo el system rescue cd:

http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page

Ese usa el kernel 2.6.18 que creo que ya tiene soporte de jmicron, lo que no se si tiene el r1000

O te pasas por distrowatch y buscas otro live cd que te pueda convenir más.

Saludos.

----------

## lukin-amd64

Hola Aqui tienes el link de los live cd's para gentoo con soporte jmicron.

http://www.kernel-of-truth.net/downloads_kOT.html

Saludos

----------

## g0su

Y no esiste los net-install que tenga la ultima version de la gentoo 2007.0 beta? luego cambio el profile a la 2006.1 y arreando. Es que solo quiero tener soporte para la tarjeta de sonido, y no paro de bajarme cd's que no lo tienen(de gentoo), en cambio ubuntu y debian lo tienen O_o! en fin x-D

----------

## Phenax

Los reveladores han dicho que piensan que el lanzamiento sea en varios meses. Aunque, no hay fecha concreta. Funciono x86_64 y funciona el igual a x86 con algunos problemas de menor importancia que sean fÃ¡ciles de fijar.

 El GCC 4.3.0 apoyarÃ¡ todas las optimizaciones de C2D como entiendo. Â¡aunque ahora trabaja muy bien con C2D, los desaparecidos justos algunas optimizaciones! 

Pero, si tu tarjeta de los sonidos no trabaja con el software mÃ¡s Ãºltimo de 2006.1 no trabajarÃ¡ probablemente con 2007.0. Aunque, si trabaja en Debian u otra distribuciÃ³n entonces debe trabajar en Gentoo.

----------

## pacho2

El gentoo-sources-2.6.18 (no me acuerdo qué release) ya tiene un driver (tampoco me acuerdo dle nombre exacto, maldita memoria :S) que soporta tu tarjeta y sustituye al r1000.

Saludos

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Yo siempre he instalado =: Una live puntera o que sepa que me va bien....y a darle caña a la consola y al chroot.

Y ni un problema.

¿Que te va bien la Ubuntu?: Pues úsala de base.

A la postre viene a ser todo lo mismo.

----------

## ensarman

yo instale gentoo desde mi debian.

lo que deberian hacer es una automatizacion del proceso base como el particionamiento, extraxion del Stage3, configuracion del make.conf, configuracoin del grub entre otras.

se deberia hacer un instalador para los noobs

----------

## Darksidex25

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> yo instale gentoo desde mi debian.
> 
> lo que deberian hacer es una automatizacion del proceso base como el particionamiento, extraxion del Stage3, configuracion del make.conf, configuracoin del grub entre otras.
> 
> se deberia hacer un instalador para los noobs

 

¿El liveCD no hace todo eso? Yo estaba convencido de que sí  :Confused: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *Darksidex25 wrote:*   

>  *el_macnifico wrote:*   yo instale gentoo desde mi debian.
> 
> lo que deberian hacer es una automatizacion del proceso base como el particionamiento, extraxion del Stage3, configuracion del make.conf, configuracoin del grub entre otras.
> 
> se deberia hacer un instalador para los noobs 
> ...

 

Si, hay un livecd con instalador gráfico, pena que aparte de todo eso además tenga "funcionalidades añadidas", como ser incapaz de instalar que no sea lo que trae por defecto, fallar como una escopeta de caña cuando cambias cualquier opción, o machacar tus particiones a discrección. De todas formas, yo no veo ventaja alguna en hacer algo así. Si tu quieres, es fácil escribir un script en bash que hega las tareas repetitivas. Y en cuanto a las particiones, jamás de los jamases dejaría you que un programa tontorrón decidiera las particiones que debo usar.

----------

## ensarman

 *Darksidex25 wrote:*   

> ¿El liveCD no hace todo eso? Yo estaba convencido de que sí 

 

esque la unica forma que conocia es hacerlo mediante una consola hacer tus particines con un particionador en modo texto y todo hacho a mano por ti.

 *Quote:*   

> jamás de los jamases dejaría you que un programa tontorrón decidiera las particiones que debo usar.

 

me refiero a un particionador tipo el Gparted mas amigable al usuario final

la verdad no conozco el LiveCD de gentoo, no me funciona en mi pc y nunca me anime a probarlo en otra PC.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Phenax wrote:*   

> Los reveladores han dicho que piensan que el lanzamiento sea en varios meses. Aunque, no hay fecha concreta. Funciono x86_64 y funciona el igual a x86 con algunos problemas de menor importancia que sean fÃ¡ciles de fijar.
> 
>  El GCC 4.3.0 apoyarÃ¡ todas las optimizaciones de C2D como entiendo. Â¡aunque ahora trabaja muy bien con C2D, los desaparecidos justos algunas optimizaciones! 
> 
> Pero, si tu tarjeta de los sonidos no trabaja con el software mÃ¡s Ãºltimo de 2006.1 no trabajarÃ¡ probablemente con 2007.0. Aunque, si trabaja en Debian u otra distribuciÃ³n entonces debe trabajar en Gentoo.

 

Ya hace un tiempo que leí esto de que el GCC 4.3.x ALPHA añade opciones especificas para C2C. Estube pensando en probarlo pero en el ultimo momento me giñé por ser un alpha todavia (no és ni beta).

Se sabe algo sobre sus lanzamientos o evolución?

¿O bien una web para ver como progresa?

----------

## Stolz

Ya salió la 2007.0  :Smile: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Ya hace un tiempo que leí esto de que el GCC 4.3.x ALPHA añade opciones especificas para C2C. Estube pensando en probarlo pero en el ultimo momento me giñé por ser un alpha todavia (no és ni beta).
> 
> Se sabe algo sobre sus lanzamientos o evolución?
> 
> ¿O bien una web para ver como progresa?

 

ponte en contacto con Dirtyepic para asegurarte, pero creo que él ha portado esa funcionalidad a gcc 4.1  :Wink: 

El 4.2 está al caer por lo que se lee y tb. vendrá con esto de serie si no me equivoco.

saluetes

----------

## zorth

hola.

esta tarde estoy retocando mi desktop con gentoo compilado como x86_64 en mi c2duo y por ahora, parece funcionar todo correctamente MENOS!, que para compilar el driver de nvidia hay que añadir al /etc/make.conf en FEATURES="-sandbox" o el nvidia-driver no hay tu tia que compile y MENOS, que mi nvidia 8800 sigue sin constar correctamente la informacion cuando hago un lspci. por lo demas, todo bastante bien.

----------

## gringo

 *zorth wrote:*   

> hola.
> 
> esta tarde estoy retocando mi desktop con gentoo compilado como x86_64 en mi c2duo y por ahora, parece funcionar todo correctamente MENOS!, que para compilar el driver de nvidia hay que añadir al /etc/make.conf en FEATURES="-sandbox" o el nvidia-driver no hay tu tia que compile y MENOS, que mi nvidia 8800 sigue sin constar correctamente la informacion cuando hago un lspci. por lo demas, todo bastante bien.

 

salió ayer un nuevo driver, igual este funciona mejor ...

saluetes

----------

